# Increasing pH without chemicals.



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

My water comes out of the tap at less than 6.0, not sure how low, my test kit only goes down to 6.0. 

Is there an safe way to increase the pH without using chemicals? I don't like dosing my tank, unless absolutely neccessary.

-HollywoodBob


----------



## scuba_steve (Jan 21, 2005)

sure, argonite (crushed coral) as the substrate, or inside of the filters
limestone
eco complete substrate
shells
pieces of coral
a variety of other types of buffering substrates and rocks

dont know if you consider baking soda a chemical, but it raises ph to 8 very nicely, if you overdose it wont go higher than 8.5, very fish safe btw.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

How certain are you about the tap pH? Often there are discolved gasses in tap water that effect the Ph until they are out-gassed. I suggest you do the following test to verify the pH. Fill a large glass with tap water. Put an airstone in the glass and let it bubble for an hour, then test the pH of the water in the glass. This will insure you are getting an accurate reading.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Eco complete will not raise the PH of your water. It will buffer it though. That only last for about 4 months IME also. The crushed coral is the safest way but its hard to determine how much you will need to bring it to the range you want.


----------



## scuba_steve (Jan 21, 2005)

Simpte @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> The crushed coral is the safest way but its hard to determine how much you will need to bring it to the range you want.


plus it will cloud up some everytime your fish, or anything else touches it  go ahead try to clean it till the wash water stays clear! :lol:


----------



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

DavidDoyle @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> How certain are you about the tap pH? Often there are discolved gasses in tap water that effect the Ph until they are out-gassed. I suggest you do the following test to verify the pH. Fill a large glass with tap water. Put an airstone in the glass and let it bubble for an hour, then test the pH of the water in the glass. This will insure you are getting an accurate reading.


Well the water in my tap is at 6.0, and the water in my tank is at 6.2 after several days, so I wouldn't think I'm that far off.

Scuba Steve said I could add baking soda, but 8.0/8.5 seems a bit high. I've only got goldfish, but shouldn't they be between 6.5 and 7.5?

How much baking soda would be good for a 10 gallon, and would it last long enough to get a decoration/substrate that would help?

-HollywoodBob


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Baking soda will raise your TDS and KH, not your PH

http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/chemistry.html
I think this page should be required reading when adjusting water chemistry.


----------



## Lisas_lair (Jan 18, 2005)

If you put a piece of marble or limestone into your tank as a decoration, the pH will rise as the rock/s slowly dissolve. With a pH of 6.0 or lower coming out of your tap it's a wonder you're not having problems with the pipes bringing the water to the house too. All local water companies I have ever heard of, try and get the water around 7.0 pH to avoid problems within the pipes.

Ken


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

scuba_steve @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> sure, argonite (crushed coral) as the substrate, or inside of the filters
> limestone
> eco complete substrate
> shells
> ...



How much Baking Soda are we talking here??

1 tea spoon, 2 tea spoons etc..??


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone know the answer to my question :?:


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I believe you'd need the exact readings of your water to know your answer first Frop.


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Okay, Thanks alot.
I shall do that then. :mrgreen:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Baking Soda will NOT increase your PH. Just your KH.


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

KH??

:?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Simpte @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> Baking soda will raise your TDS and KH, not your PH
> 
> http://www.drhelm.com/aquarium/chemistry.html
> I think this page should be required reading when adjusting water chemistry.


----------

